# Lost Blue Oar in Browns



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

8' Sawyer lost Sat. 6/24 just below Zoom Flume.
Lessons learned:
Always secure oar leash to the frame, not the bottom of the oar lock.
Always bring a spare oar lock.
If you bend an oar lock, even if it's just a little, it's trash. Do not beat it back to straight with a large hammer and attempt to use it.

If found I will reward it's return!


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Bump


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

Our group lost a blue carlile the same day in zoom flume. Message me if found. Thanks!


----------

